

iCracked's ad has a typo - JoshTheGeek

<p><pre><code>    8.		Engineers Wanted: iCracked (YC W12) to double it&#x27;s staff size this year (wwwicracked.com)

</code></pre>
s&#x2F;it&#x27;s&#x2F;its&#x2F;
======
ssenkus
trolling is a art

